# Starting theater build



## bcarver0267 (Nov 27, 2015)

I started the build this week...just thought I would put up some pics to show progress and get suggestions.







































Starting to baffle wall. It will be a 120" Jamestown transparent screen


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Looks like you have some carpentry skills, keep up the good work. First suggestion would be to fill those frames with insulation before you close them in (fabric?).


----------



## bcarver0267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Yep...that is the plan. Gonna use mineral wool insulation and cover the underside with peg board wrapped in fabic. Unless somebody convinces me that is a bad idea.

I still have a lot of electrical to run, along with speaker wire, and a lot of lighting. The insulation with be one of the last things to go in.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Peg board may not be the best thing as it has limited holes to allow sound in. Maybe something like a heavy gauge metal screen.

http://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/Stainless-Steel-Heavy-Duty-Wire-Mesh_60202571154.html?spm=a2700.7724857.29.72.fVzTbo


----------



## bcarver0267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Research has told me that it will work great for bass and some mid and reflect the highs back into the room. I graphed my room with rew before the remodel and it looked good. 50 hz and under are my big issues. I'll look into the mesh tho.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Measuring is paramount, lets you know exactly what you need to address which saves time & money! Good job!


----------

